# Best External HDD?!!



## vasuanish85 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm planning to buy an external HDD with a capacity of atleast 500 GB or above. Can you please suggest which is the best and the most economical HDD?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

western digital..or seagate


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...



> Can you please suggest which is the best and the most economical HDD?



If u are talking about economical, then best option is buy a 500 GB or higher 3.5" desktop HDD, then buy a External Casing for it.. and make ur own portable HDD...

There are many tutorial available in the internet for the process you may google or you may also follow this link.... 

Convert an Internal PATA IDE (Desktop) 3.5″ Hard disk to External USB Hard Disk

thnx...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

^^thats the most economical and best thing to do but if you have a lotsa $$$ and want the most portable thing(3.5'+casing will get pretty bulky)

Seagate 250GB Free Agent
(Ext HDD) - ST302504FDA1E1-RK    price:around 4k.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 26, 2007)

^^This one also comes with an adapter..
the most portable ones are Seagate freeagent Go and western digital passport hard disks which draw power from USB itself..
but on the downside they are available in only 160GB and 250GB maximum capacity respectively and are also expensive.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 26, 2007)

if money isn't an issue, get one from Lacie...they look pretty cool


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 3, 2007)

This months PC World has a look at a handful of external backup devices... Theres one there from Western Digital with 500GB for less than 7000... Thats very good VFM... You can also get an internal hard disk and put it in an external casing, but the cost will work out the same almost in the higher capacity ranges such as 500GB... If you want less capacity, choose internal HD with external casing as it will be cheaper...

Arun


----------

